# COnfused and Feeling Divorse is the only alternative!



## zelless1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am a 38 yr old man who is in his third marriage, once again I am seeing myself travel down the same path of previous relationships, and I know where this path leads. I want to get off this path but am unsure how.

This is my wifes second marriage and of course along with this comes a household of kids that are from these previous relationship. These kids are caught in the middle of this again, and are always the ones who mainly get hurt when a relationship goes south.

We both have baggage from previous relationships that keep hitting us both in the face, and can't seem to get on track with solving our issues to move forward with our family.

I really don't have anyone that I can confide in who is not related to either of us and could use an objective opinion from someone outside our perspective families.

If someone could step up and offer to chat with me at this point I would be very grateful, and hopefully help at least me deal with my issues and in turn maybe help me at least try to do my part to save my marriage.

To anyone that responds thank you.


----------



## zelless1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Latest issue:

About two years ago my oldest son sexually assaulted my youngest two kids, who live with their other parents. He was convicted and has spent the last two years behind bars for his idiotic mistake.

Now it has come time for him to be released from incarceration, and find my self in a slight dilemma. One child he assaulted was my wifes daughter from her previous marriage, and the other was my youngest son from a previous marriage.

The dilemma lies in the fact that, no matter how disappointed and disgusted I am with him he is still my son. The Juvenile Courts have contacted me to find out possible locations where he can be placed when he is in fact released in a month. I had talk to my parents who are willing to take him in but would prefer that he stayed with me, since my kids do not live with me they in fact live with the other parent. But I do have visitation with my other kids, and he would have to leave anytime the other kids are going to be here. This I do not have an issue with, in fact it is my job to make sure the other kids are safe. And arrangements have in fact been made that if he did have to stay in my home, he would need to go to my parents whenever the other kids are here.

Me and my wife's ex's have stated if he does in fact stay here that they are going to in fact ask the court to take our parenting time privileges away for fear of this happening again. It does not matter to them that I have already placed safegaurds to be certain that it doesn't.

Since the ex's have stated this my wife has taken the stance, that if the courts do in fact place him in my home she is going to leave me, to safeguard he visitation with her daughter. And I do in fact understand her position. But I am still the oldest boys father and cannot just throw him out in the cold. Then I defeat my whole purpose as a father.


----------

